# The wee kidlets are eight weeks old today! Hard to believe!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our little ones are eight weeks old today. I cannot even wrap my mind around the fact that in nine days the first one leaves us. These puppies have been such a bright spot for me within the heart crisis Bruce had and family drama with my addicted oldest son. I walk into my office and their faces light up and they act as though I am their world greeting me with kisses and wiggly bums. I cannot put into words how much I love them. Hope you enjoy how they have transformed from stubby nosed tinies who really could be mistaken for a number of breeds to elegant looking youngsters who are now totally Poodle.

STOP! In the name of love!















Proud Mommy and Daddy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty heads:









Little Miss Clair loves to self stack


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The fact that they are adorable goes without saying. 

So, which one is mine?? LOL I would take any one of them, just darling!!!

Enjoy every second!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous! I can't believe eight weeks have gone by. These puppies will always hold a very special place in your heart. I know *all* your puppies do, just these darlings surely helped Bruce in his recovery and brightened your days immeasurably.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. We hadn't heard from you in a little while and I figured things were getting ever soooooo much more busy with the kidlets as they grew and matured. You all should be so very proud of how well they have turned out. I know in some ways it will be hard to see them go.

Thank you again for sharing the pictures and their journey towards their forever homes.

Hopefully Bruce is still doing well in recovery and I send prayers for your son as well. You have a lot on your plate right now.

Best wishes for a Joyous Christmas Season


Cathy and Iris

P.S. I think I need to start my Arreau Standard Poodle Puppy Fund for a future litter...sigh!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

They are beautiful little babies, thank you for sharing their lives with us. It must be hard to watch them go to their new homes now, they'll always have a place in your heart for sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! I do not come on like I used to because it is a lot of work posting threads with pics from photobucket and links from youtube, and it seems so few here can be bothered to comment or act interested- sometimes it feels like maybe I should not bother. But then I give my head a shake and realize that there are some here who really enjoy watching these babies grow. So, for those of you who appreciate the effort and enjoy the babies...bless you!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful babies. Sure have enjoyed watching them grow under your careful guidance and love Cherie and Bruce. Hugs to all.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my thank you so much for taking the time to post the pictures of the babies for us!!! I am sooooo in love with Clair I cant believe it!!! She is just a little bit of my heart! That is my all time favorite little girls name. If I ever had a daughter her name was going to be Claire! I will miss them so much as they go off to their bight new lives with their new families. I hope that they all grow up happy, healthy and loved spoiled rotten as they all deserve!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! Some very lucky people are going to have the best Christmas ever! They are all adorable.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

8 weeks old already!  The puppies are just beautiful -- and I especially love the photo of mama and papa out on the deck! Gorgeous poodles!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Squeeeee! They are just the most adorable little bundles!! I imagine it will be so hard for you to let them go - are they all leaving before Christmas? Thanks so much for the update, can't believe it's been eight weeks already. I hope Bruce is on the mend too. What a difficult time for you all but so lovely to have these wonderful pups to keep you smiling.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

they are such darlings! 
I can't believe they are eight weeks old already - it feels like just yesterday I was reading your post about them being born!


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

I have absolutely loved all the pictures you have shared as the puppies have grown. They are so adorable (and so are their parents!).


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful babies, my favourite is the white collar w/black dots on it, don't know her name but she has the most beautiful little face!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you, thank you for sharing your poodles. I am one of those that glances through the posts to see if anyone put up pictures, and I am particularly grateful for your photos that follow the growth of your puppies. I love them all, but please do not tell Journey that I said that.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cherie, you are a treasure to PF and I hope you will always continue posting!! I'm not on facebook so can't follow you there, and always look forward to everything you share here. Just can't get on PF as much as I would like...

Full sympathy on photobucket. I gave up on them a few years ago and went to my snapfish account instead. It's not that straightforward to create links to post pc on sites, but it's doable. Here I just upload directly from the computer.


----------



## Gossamerpink (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow! Theyre growing up so fast!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I sent your puppy pictures to a friend, as he uploaded them while I was on the phone with hm he suddenly said "ohhhh, noooo!", very softly. I asked him what was the matter and he said "I couldn't do it!"..."Couldn't do what?", I asked......loooong pause from Tom, "I couldn't give them up, any of them. Just look at those faces."

Then I laughed at him and said he would be the first guy poodle hoarder in Colorado who actually spoiled his poodles to pieces. He has 3 non-poodles but they are the most spoiled dogs in the universe.

I have shared your poodle reunion pictures, Clifford's story and pictures as well as the puppy adventures with Tom. I think maybe, someday, he might have to be owned by a Spoo too!

Thank you, Cherie, for all you do to spread poodle love!

Cathy and Iris


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Caddy said:


> Beautiful babies, my favourite is the white collar w/black dots on it, don't know her name but she has the most beautiful little face!


That is Krystle. Pink is Maye. Light blue is Skye. Yellow is Lynnie. Purple is Clair and Green polka dots is Jocelyn. The boys are Red Edward and Dark blue Joel who is usually collarless because the litter stinkpot gets it off usually at least once a day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BIG sighhhhh....All those beautiful puppies.... a litter to remember too! I'll remember them as the litter that proved that puppies can help heal anything! :hug:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yepppp, I'm still in love with Lynnie, just like weeks ago . Well, love all of them, just in love with her.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I cannot imagine being surrounded by so much puppy breath and fat puppy bellies! You are the Dog-mother, love it!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Such beautiful puppies! I wish I could have one! You should be very proud of this litter and the work you have put into these wonderful little puppies


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Maye is still my favourite! Love that spunky girl.

Enjoy the last few days with your pups! Thanks for sharing the photos too, I love love love them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Each and every one of them will be a fabulous stocking stuffer and an exciting start to 2016 for their forever families.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Feeling fickle, I love Maye too!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes indeed! Just lovely, Mom and Dad too....


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

They're so lovely!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for posting, so much fun to watch them grow.

Have you shaved their faces already? Or is the fur still that short?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Nothing quite like a poodle puppy  

Glad they've given you some comfort during the tough times. Again, nothing quite like a poodle for that! 

Clair is stunning. Are you holding her back to show?


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

Your puppies continually amaze me. They are the healthiest, most radiant and downright beautiful puppies I've ever seen and it seems like litter after litter that you have is this way. I've lurked here for years and I would always get so excited when you posted baby pictures because I've never seen puppies that compare. I'm always amazed too at how much personality you are able to capture on camera with your little ones. 

Btw I'm so insanely in love with little Clair. I pretty much want to take her home and spoil her rotten


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

They are so gorgeous! As expected.  Are they all going to new homes, or will you be keeping one?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such a beautiful litter - we will all miss the photos and updates when they scatter to their new homes. It must be such a bitter sweet time, doing everything you can to make sure they will thrive and be happy away from you while wanting to just hug them all and keep them close!


----------

